# Fox 40 Stanchion Tubes



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

It seems as if they need replacing (both of them). To make a long story short I'm pretty disgusted with the whole situation but will spare you all the gory details but have a few questions I would like some advice on.

Where's a good place to get them? I have thought of going through Fox directly but does anyone have any other suggestions? My fork is the 2010 model and both the regular coating and the Kashima coating are avalable. Currently my fork lacks Kashima due to it coming out in 2011 but is it worth the extra money to go with the Kashima coat (I think it's around $20 extra per tube)?


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

If it's actually just $20 per stanchion, then go Kashima no question. I'm somewhat skeptical of that price though.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Vertr said:


> I'm somewhat skeptical of that price though.


Fox Racing Shox Fox 40 Stanchion Tube Detail Page

A bit less than $20 I guess ($18).


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Fox Racing Shox Fox 40 Stanchion Tube Detail Page
> 
> A bit less than $20 I guess ($18).


No kidding? Go for it then!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there any purpose other than reducing friction behind Kashima?


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

According to Fox, 'increased durability, hardness, and lower friction.'

So there you have it. Pretty much anything a stanchion should be I guess. Don't forget increased sexy.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Vertr said:


> Don't forget increased sexy.


That's like the most important anyway right!? Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'll call Fox on Tuesday and see what they'll do for me with regard to pricing and compare with Go-Ride.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Fox's Kashima coated stanchions are the same but the non-Kashima are a bit less than Go-Ride so I just went for the Kashima coated tubes figuring that I would not regret it but might if I didn't go for them. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't forget the low stiction seals, apparently they make a big difference too!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

phyco ref said:


> Don't forget the low stiction seals, apparently they make a big difference too!


ordered


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

did you order new Fox Green oil for when you do the change?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

deadatbirth said:


> did you order new Fox Green oil for when you do the change?


Already got it from before. Also have a bottle of the red for the FIT cartridge. This is not my first rebuild, just changing the stanchions.


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Fox's Kashima coated stanchions are the same but the non-Kashima are a bit less than Go-Ride so I just went for the Kashima coated tubes figuring that I would not regret it but might if I didn't go for them. Thanks again for the help.


Cool. I recall that Fox calls it a '$200 upgrade' and that's the approximate cost when comparing their high to mid end forks, so I'd say $40 is worthy investment. Will definitely increase the resale value of the fork too.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have one more thing though: what to do with the old stanchions? Any ideas?


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have one more thing though: what to do with the old stanchions? Any ideas?


Wind chimes?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

yd35 said:


> Wind chimes?


Wind chimes... That's hilarious. Worth a rep I think :thumbsup:


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

spares in case you scratch them fancy Kashima tubes


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

somewhat off the original point, but this seems like a good place for me to rant about my stanchions.

they are about 4 years old, have never been scratched; but, when i take the lowers off, there is a definite line where the coating on the upper half has been dulled by the weather. 

i suspect this is the reason my fork sounds like a broken bed, even after replacing the oil and seals.

/rant


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

adjunkie said:


> somewhat off the original point, but this seems like a good place for me to rant about my stanchions.
> 
> they are about 4 years old, have never been scratched; but, when i take the lowers off, there is a definite line where the coating on the upper half has been dulled by the weather.
> 
> i suspect this is the reason my fork sounds like a broken bed, even after replacing the oil and seals.


Discolored by weather? Do you store your bike outside in the rain and sun? Obviously the sunlight will bleach whatever is exposed but I don't think that's why your fork sounds like a "broken bed." I'm thinking that there's something else going on inside there. How's your spring? Is it shrink wrapped at all?

The tubes/seals arrived today and I changed it all out. Granted I haven't done much riding yet (just around my place a bit) but first impressions are positive.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I think you should rep 1 kashima and 1 non kashima stantion. That'd be sick...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Moosey said:


> I think you should rep 1 kashima and 1 non kashima stantion. That'd be sick...


If I told you I didn't think about it, I'd be lying...


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

How about this


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

PeterWest said:


> How about this


No thanks.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Discolored by weather? Do you store your bike outside in the rain and sun? Obviously the sunlight will bleach whatever is exposed but I don't think that's why your fork sounds like a "broken bed." I'm thinking that there's something else going on inside there. How's your spring? Is it shrink wrapped at all?
> 
> The tubes/seals arrived today and I changed it all out. Granted I haven't done much riding yet (just around my place a bit) but first impressions are positive.


They have 4 years on them. I changed the seals and it was squeak free for 3/4 of a ride... I'm really sure it's the stanchions... Internals are fine and recently bled. Sprin is wrapped. Not really sure what else to do but install new seals for every 2 hours of riding... Haha.

Really wanting a new one!


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> No thanks.


Hahaha, not mine, wouldn't want it either... just found the pic


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Stanchiontube wear can in some cases be a sign of that your bushings are worn out. If I were you I would replace them as well.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> Stanchiontube wear can in some cases be a sign of that your bushings are worn out. If I were you I would replace them as well.


Good point but I don't think they are worn in my case. I just had it open and they looked good. In fact they still looked brand new. When I noticed the wear, I pulled the seals and just about had a heart attack. The foam rings were covered in dust and dirt.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> Stanchiontube wear can in some cases be a sign of that your bushings are worn out. If I were you I would replace them as well.


I'm kind of busy for the next few hours today but when I get a minute I intend on pulling my lowers again (fork upside down so I lose little to no fluid) just to make sure. It's easy enough and important enough but as I said before, I am pretty sure they look new.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, it would suck to ruin a new set of kashima stanchions because of the bushings, ehe. But if it's bushing wear the stanchions normally have vertical stripes on them, it sounsd like yours doesn't.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

staikeinthahood said:


> Yeah, it would suck to ruin a new set of kashima stanchions because of the bushings, ehe. But if it's bushing wear the stanchions normally have vertical stripes on them, it sounsd like yours doesn't.


I just opened them up again (still open) and pulled the lowers off to double check on the bushings. I mentioned I thought they looked new but if I told you I wasn't worried pulling them off, I'd be lying. Anyway, all four of them look brand new. What a relief.

I feel very comfortable servicing just about anything on a bike but honestly bushings I have never replaced. Granted they should last a long time if you treat them well and keep the oil relatively fresh but what if you do need to replace them? How do you pull them out and seat the new bushings in the proper place?


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never done it myself either. I needed my bushings redplaced on my 66 fork. I took it to my local shop and they confirmed it was a good time to replace them. I asked them what I needed, they said I needed a bushing removal tool, lower bushing press and an upper bushing press! And that would be very expensive, so I handed it over and let them do it. What you could do is to just check by your lbs and ask for the price for bushings and they replacing them for you. I didn't pay very much.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds reasonable. I'll let them do it when it is necessary.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone got The kashima stanchions from go-ride? Are they the same as the stock ones from fox


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

stunzeed said:


> Has anyone got The kashima stanchions from go-ride? Are they the same as the stock ones from fox


Yes they are stock Fox Kashima stanchions. Are you in SLC? I didn't order from Go-Ride but their price is the exact same as Fox's. If you're in Salt Lake it would probably make sense just to go pay them a visit (they had two in stock last time I checked). I'm not sure whether or not they ship but Fox does.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

yd35 said:


> Wind chimes?


Winner


----------

